# Ping Grimace (GolfingGuy)



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Todd,
Just wondering if your new stabs were going to be in by Hillbilly time?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Todd,
> Just wondering if your new stabs were going to be in by Hillbilly time?


Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

If not he's shooting alone


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> If not he's shooting alone


If TANC goes they can shoot together.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I sure hope you all didn't offer him a beverage...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> I sure hope you all didn't offer him a beverage...


Actually I offered him a beverage at dealer cost


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Todd,
> Just wondering if your new stabs were going to be in by Hillbilly time?


Naa.. I will be shooting with my *CONTROL FREAKstabs:zip:*


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> Actually I offered him a beverage at dealer cost


So, like lambs to the slaughter they fall... Shame... :aww:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> So, like lambs to the slaughter they fall... Shame... :aww:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

golfingguy27 said:


> Naa.. I will be shooting with my *CONTROL FREAKstabs:zip:*


Kinda makes one wonder where the term "control freak" came from?


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Kinda makes one wonder where the term "control freak" came from?


Sorry, I don't follow.. :noidea:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> Sorry, I don't follow.. :noidea:


Yeah Prag, I have no clue what you could mean by that..:noidea::zip::noidea::zip:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Kinda makes one wonder where the term "control freak" came from?





JawsDad said:


> Sorry, I don't follow.. :noidea:





golfingguy27 said:


> Yeah Prag, I have no clue what you could mean by that..:noidea::zip::noidea::zip:


I got it.:thumb:

Good one Prag. Well played.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> Sorry, I don't follow.. :noidea:


Enter the following in the Google search bar - define: freak

The first definition that comes back will be:
a person or animal that is markedly unusual or deformed 

The second one is:
addict: someone who is so ardently devoted to something that it resembles an addiction; "a golf addict"; "a car nut"; "a bodybuilding freak"; "a news junkie"

To me Bernie's choice of product name is kinda like the name IBM chose for what turned out to be their "last" version of OS/2 (Warp). But then I don't have the marketing expertise that he does.

Sorry Grimace - I was just poking fun.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I got it.:thumb:
> 
> Good one Prag. Well played.


<<-- got it too.. just playing along...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> <<-- got it too.. just playing along...


Um...sig...???


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, I hope those AEP stabs work well for you.. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

golfingguy27 said:


> <<-- got it too.. just playing along...


Try to imagine the ridicule I got the first year I showed up on the Hill using the stab in this pix. It was somewhat akin to the LOFT comment that a certain FITA shooter supposedly made only it was made to me by a 2 time national champ. It was that same 2 time national champ that I directly discussed my current stabs with "before" I purchased them.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Enter the following in the Google search bar - define: freak
> 
> The first definition that comes back will be:
> a person or animal that is markedly unusual or deformed
> ...


No apologies needed what so ever.. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> Well, I hope those AEP stabs work well for you.. :wink:


Yea, kinda makes one wonder where "Arrow Engineering" fits in when making mounts, stabs, etc. Of course, NCR probably isn't making many cash registers anymore either. :tongue:

Oh chit - I got way side tracked and totally misinterpreted your reply.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Try to imagine the ridicule I got the first year I showed up on the Hill using the stab in this pix. It was somewhat akin to the LOFT comment that a certain FITA shooter supposedly made only it was made to me by a 2 time national champ. It was that same 2 time national champ that I directly discussed my current stabs with "before" I purchased them.


Oh and he wasn't the only one...maybe just the only one who said something...we didn't know you that well back then...

I sure miss those days :tongue::bartstush:

Now grimace...do something about your signature or you will shoot by yourself...


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, kinda makes one wonder where "Arrow Engineering" fits in when making mounts, stabs, etc. Of course, NCR probably isn't making many cash registers anymore either. :tongue:


Good point.. Go figure. :chortle:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow, good to see there's no peer pressure around here.. :chortle:


I once thought people changed equipment for performance. Now I'm thinking it might be out of fear of Guido. Anyone have the number of Witness Protection? :bolt:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I sure miss those days :tongue::bartstush:


Not sure I do - take a close look at that pix
Not sure what VA Vance shot then or is shooting now, but the others
2 Martin shooters
1 BowTech
1 Mathews
1 PSE

BowTech guy can't come out to play any more - all the rest are now products of the Hoyt Kool-Aid, so there is hope for Grimace afterall.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> Wow, good to see there's no peer pressure around here.. :chortle:
> 
> 
> I once thought people changed equipment for performance. Now I'm thinking it might be out of fear of Guido. Anyone have the number of Witness Protection? :bolt:


Oh trust me.. I've gotten a number of "threats" since a certain "incident"...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> Wow, good to see there's no peer pressure around here.. :chortle:
> 
> 
> I once thought people changed equipment for performance. Now I'm thinking it might be out of fear of Guido. Anyone have the number of Witness Protection? :bolt:


Man, you've got to come visit us on the east coast. We could have a lot of fun with you "in person". :tongue:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

golfingguy27 said:


> Oh trust me.. I've gotten a number of "threats" since a certain "incident"...


I bet.. Remember, just say no..


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Man, you've got to come visit us on the east coast. We could have a lot of fun with you "in person". :tongue:


You ain't just whistling dixie...


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Man, you've got to come visit us on the east coast. We could have a lot of fun with you "in person". :tongue:


Sounds like it.. Now I'm shooting a PSE and something other than a BS bar, I'd stick out like a sore thumb and be a great source for ridicule.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> I bet.. Remember, just say no..


JD, I just noticed your tag line. Sarge, wonder if we can get Spoon to make us some Team L.O.F.T. shirts before the Hill.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Not sure I do - take a close look at that pix
> Not sure what VA Vance shot then or is shooting now, but the others
> 2 Martin shooters
> 1 BowTech
> ...


I can't see the darn pix:mad2: you know that...

We've got a pic with a Bowtech in it...???

I was talking about when we didn't know you so well...:tongue:

Plus I shot better with that Martin (at least if its the one I think it is)...then I ever have with this Hoyt...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JawsDad said:


> Wow, good to see there's no peer pressure around here.. :chortle:
> 
> 
> I once thought people changed equipment for performance. Now I'm thinking it might be out of fear of Guido. Anyone have the number of Witness Protection? :bolt:


Like they say in Chicago, "You take care of me, I take care of you. You DON'T take care of me, I'll take care of you"


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> JD, I just noticed your tag line. Sarge, wonder if we can get Spoon to make us some Team L.O.F.T. shirts before the Hill.


Well; whatdda' say spoon...I know you're lurking somewhere...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I can't see the darn pix:mad2: you know that...
> 
> We've got a pic with a Bowtech in it...???
> 
> ...


The BowTech is X Hunter's cousin that can't come out to play any more. :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Well; whatdda' say spoon...I know you're lurking somewhere...


I'm calling Mac right now - GOT to have a Team L.O.F.T. banner for the camp sight.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Well; whatdda' say spoon...I know you're lurking somewhere...


Don't have time for the shirts, but I can imagine a Hat or two could be arranged.:wink:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> JD, I just noticed your tag line. Sarge, wonder if we can get Spoon to make us some Team L.O.F.T. shirts before the Hill.


I've got hats in the works.. :wink:




Spoon13 said:


> Like they say in Chicago, "You take care of me, I take care of you. You DON'T take care of me, I'll take care of you"


:chortle: I'm starting to believe this is more true in archery with every passing post...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JawsDad said:


> :chortle: I'm starting to believe this is more true in archery with every passing post...


:zip:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> :zip:


You know.. My wife had an uncle that worked for the FBI way back before he passed away. He investigated organized crime and you know where he was based? North Carolina.. After seeing this thread evolve, I now know why. Forget Chicago, the new mafia is made up of Carolina archers..


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JawsDad said:


> You know.. My wife had an uncle that worked for the FBI way back before he passed away. He investigated organized crime and you know where he was based? North Carolina.. After seeing this post evolve, I now know why. Forget Chicago, the new mafia is made up of Carolina archers..


Consider yourself a "Marked" man!!!!!


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Not sure I do - take a close look at that pix
> Not sure what VA Vance shot then or is shooting now, but the others
> 2 Martin shooters
> 1 BowTech
> ...


well.. I should at least be a half member of the Kool Kids club.. I am shooting a Hoyt now..lol


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

golfingguy27 said:


> well.. I should at least be a half member of the Kool Kids club.. I am shooting a Hoyt now..lol


Come on man, would you put flex fuel in a Jaguar?


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Come on man, would you put flex fuel in a Jaguar?


I saw a jaguar balanced on the head of a pin one time. Of course it was a broke down piece of chit, but it was balanced.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm calling Mac right now - GOT to have a Team L.O.F.T. banner for the camp sight.


Oh yes we do...make it a good one too...


Spoon13 said:


> Don't have time for the shirts, but I can imagine a Hat or two could be arranged.:wink:


How about a Visor???


JawsDad said:


> You know.. My wife had an uncle that worked for the FBI way back before he passed away. He investigated organized crime and you know where he was based? North Carolina.. After seeing this thread evolve, I now know why. Forget Chicago, the new mafia is made up of Carolina archers..


:wink::ninja:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I posted the Team L.O.F.T. shirts in gen pop earlier....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JayMc said:


> I saw a jaguar balanced on the head of a pin one time. Of course it was a *broke down piece of chit*, but it was balanced.


That's what happens when you use flex fuel.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Consider yourself a "Marked" man!!!!!


 :ninja:




pragmatic_lee said:


> Come on man, would you put flex fuel in a Jaguar?


You mean, this particular product/company doesn't promote green archery? I thought they (re)invented everything?


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Come on man, would you put flex fuel in a Jaguar?


If I could pay half the price of high test, and not see notice any performace loss? You betcha!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Move over Jimmy Hoffa, I'm comin' in.. :rip:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

golfingguy27 said:


> If I could pay half the price of high test, and not see notice any performace loss? You betcha!


Ahh, the power of *IF*.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That's what happens when you use flex fuel.


You ever been to an ASA and seen anything balanced on the point of a pin? You've got to work like a freak and control the environment around said balancing act to maintain it, but it happens at most ASAs


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> well.. I should at least be a half member of the Kool Kids club.. I am shooting a Hoyt now..lol


:nono: I don't really care what you *shoot.*..


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

JayMc said:


> You ever been to an ASA and seen anything balanced on the point of a pin? You've got to work like a freak and control the environment around said balancing act to maintain it, but it happens at most ASAs


Never been to an ASA, but I've seen it in Vegas an Ky...

Gel-lubber


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

psargeant said:


> :nono: I don't really care what you *shoot.*..


More importantly, do you care to what periodicals he subscribes? :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JayMc said:


> You ever been to an ASA and seen anything balanced on the point of a pin? You've got to work like a freak and control the environment around said balancing act to maintain it, but it happens at most ASAs


Had a member of our club that was all giddy about a set at the Classic 2 years ago for that very reason. I asked him how it felt at full draw and he looked at me all confused.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> More importantly, do you care to what periodicals he subscribes? :wink:


Nope
:behindsof


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JayMc said:


> You ever been to an ASA and seen anything balanced on the point of a pin? You've got to work like a freak and control the environment around said balancing act to maintain it, but it happens at most ASAs


ASA  Isn't that akin to 3D ukey: Man don't cuss me like that. 

:wink: But I have to work like a freak to control anything I'm involved in. Being temporary "keeper of the Field forum" is hard work, especially when you can't get any support from the top. :beer:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> :nono: I don't really care what you *shoot.*..


that's ok Sarge.. you have to be a member of the cool kids club in order to have a vote wether or not I get into it...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> ASA  Isn't that akin to 3D ukey: Man don't cuss me like that.
> 
> :wink: But I have to work like a freak to control anything I'm involved in. Being temporary "keeper of the Field forum" is hard work, especially when you can't get any support from the top. :beer:


How did you get the keys??


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

It's all about crue loyalty, and having your boyz backs.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> ASA  Isn't that akin to 3D ukey: Man don't cuss me like that.
> 
> :wink: But I have to work like a freak to control anything I'm involved in. Being temporary "keeper of the Field forum" is hard work, especially when you can't get any support from the top. :beer:


And when you got no buttons! :aww:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> How did you get the keys??


Mutiny 



JawsDad said:


> And when you got no buttons! :aww:


^^^^^^ What he said ^^^^^^


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> How did you get the keys??


No keys...just carrying the flag for awhile I recon...



BOWGOD said:


> It's all about crue loyalty, and having your boyz backs.


:nod:


JawsDad said:


> And when you got no buttons! :aww:


No buttons here anyway...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Don't have time for the shirts, but I can imagine a Hat or two could be arranged.:wink:


You gotta use JD's avatar for that...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> No buttons here anyway...


I don't shoot the correct flavor of bow anymore to ever get any keys - not that I want any or MORE SO, that I would act responsibly with them. :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You gotta use JD's avatar for that...


Well, he'd better nab it quick - JD will change avatars several times a day. :wink:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is the original I borrowed..


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I don't shoot the correct flavor of bow anymore to ever get any keys - not that I want any or MORE SO, that I would act responsibly with them. :tongue:


I hear ya' there...when have you ever acted responsibly with anything...


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, he'd better nab it quick - JD will change avatars several times a day. :wink:


I've only changed 4 or 5 times this week.. Of course, I do have some in the folder ready for use. Just waiting for the appropriate mood/circumstance..


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I hear ya' there...when have you ever acted responsibly with anything...


When I'm holding a :beer: Bet you've never seen me spill a drop - more than I can say about you.

Ron - we see you lurking, come on in an join the fun.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> I've only changed 4 or 5 times this week.. Of course, I do have some in the folder ready for use. Just waiting for the appropriate mood/circumstance..


That's the way my "sheep" pix was I used in this thread was, but no one even commented on it.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

You might as well jump in there to carson...and crag...you too while were at it...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> When I'm holding a :beer: Bet you've never seen me spill a drop - more than I can say about you.
> 
> Ron - we see you lurking, come on in an join the fun.


:fencing:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That's the way my "sheep" pix was I used in this thread was, but no one even commented on it.


I had a response typed up... Just decided to hit back instead of submit. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JawsDad said:


> Here is the original I borrowed..


Got it!!

Thanks.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That's the way my "sheep" pix was I used in this thread was, but no one even commented on it.


No wonder...I can;t see it...:mad2:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JawsDad said:


> I had a response typed up... Just decided to hit back instead of submit. :wink:


Somethings are better left unsaid/typed.:zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Or you could use this one from the 2008 Hillbilly (the guys on the left)


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> You know.. My wife had an uncle that worked for the FBI way back before he passed away. He investigated organized crime and you know where he was based? North Carolina.. After seeing this thread evolve, I now know why. Forget Chicago, the new mafia is made up of Carolina archers..


Fuhgetabowtit!!!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

SCarson said:


> Fuhgetabowtit!!!


awww crap, not anudawun.. :doh:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Well this thread has been going on for over 2 hours now.

I guess we all see who Grimace is loyal to.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JawsDad said:


> awww crap, not anudawun.. :doh:


It's a trick General, there's TWO of them!!!!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Frankly I'm disappointed.

I mean, what the heck's wrong with another setup change for Grimace? He changes all the time


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> Well this thread has been going on for over 2 hours now.
> 
> I guess we all see who Grimace is loyal to.


Ouch, that's a pretty harsh indictment..


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> Fuhgetabowtit!!!





JawsDad said:


> awww crap, not anudawun.. :doh:




Ya'll talking over my head. :wink:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ya'll talking over my head. :wink:


Guess we'll just make yuh an offuh yuh can't refuse..


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

SCarson said:


> Guess we'll just make yuh an offuh yuh can't refuse..


U lookin' at me...??? I know yous ain't lookin' at me...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JayMc said:


> Frankly I'm disappointed.
> 
> I mean, what the heck's wrong with another setup change for Grimace? He changes all the time


Not only disappointed, but confused as well. Hinky pawned his old S4 off on Grimace, but later felt so bad about it, he agreed to set up his Hoyt for him. Now if I know Hinky, I think I can say with some degree of confidence that the subject of stabs has come up. Thus my OP - will the new ones be in in time for the Hill?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ya'll talking over my head. :wink:


Not hard really:wink:

When do you recon our buddy is gonna' get it...:noidea:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Well this thread has been going on for over 2 hours now.
> 
> I guess we all see who Grimace is *indebted* to.


Fixed it for you


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Fixed it for you


debt...it ain't what it used to be...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Not hard really:wink:
> 
> When do you recon our buddy is gonna' get it...:noidea:


Oh I understood every word - remember I have a son-in-law that grew up in Brooklyn


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Not hard really:wink:
> 
> When do you recon our buddy is gonna' get it...:noidea:


Hope he gets it soon.. Otherwise the new set of shoes may arrive first?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

psargeant said:


> loyalty...it ain't what it used to be...


I certainly would not want to invade any foreign countries with a certain someone watching my back. If the enemy did happen to catch me he'd probably wrap a towel around his head, and start chanting around my beaten carcass.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Sleepin' with the fishes...

Checkin out now...somebody give me a ringydingy if anything good starts to go down...


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Not only disappointed, but confused as well. Hinky pawned his old S4 off on Grimace, but later felt so bad about it, he agreed to set up his Hoyt for him. Now if I know Hinky, I think I can say with some degree of confidence that the subject of stabs has come up. Thus my OP - will the new ones be in in time for the Hill?


lol.. actually Hinky has never mentioned anything about my stabs.. Now Hornet and BG are a different story... by the way, I am just starting to get to be a consistant enough shooter to be able to see when a setup change helps or hurts my shooting/groups. So if/when I get convinced that my current stabs are holding me back, I will consider a BS bar...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> I certainly would not want to invade any foreign countries with a certain someone watching my back. If the enemy did happen to catch me he'd probably wrap a towel around his head, and start chanting around my beaten carcass.


I ain't goin' that far now...just having a little fun with the guy...I really don't think he gets it yet...the above post (while I was typing) supports that theory...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. actually Hinky has never mentioned anything about my stabs.. Now Hornet and BG are a different story... by the way, I am just starting to get to be a consistant enough shooter to be able to see when a setup change helps or hurts my shooting/groups. So if/when I get convinced that my current stabs are holding me back, I will consider a BS bar...


No, No. You don't understand. The bar you have now is BS. You need to get a REAL stab.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Sleepin' with the fishes...
> 
> Checkin out now...somebody give me a ringydingy if anything good starts to go down...


Got to check out myself. Time to go to work - auction starts in a couple of hours and since South-Paaw isn't expected come driving up any minute this week, guess I'll have to work the whole thing.

Everyone - have a good weekend!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Sleepin' with the fishes...
> 
> Checkin out now...somebody give me a ringydingy if anything good starts to go down...





pragmatic_lee said:


> Got to check out myself. Time to go to work - auction starts in a couple of hours and since South-Paaw isn't expected come driving up any minute this week, guess I'll have to work the whole thing.
> 
> Everyone - have a good weekend!


Enjoy fellas. 3 work days and counting....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

psargeant said:


> I ain't goin' that far now...just having a little fun with the guy...I really don't think he gets it yet...the above post (while I was typing) supports that theory...


He knows we're just playing.

I happen to know why there won't be any changes made until at least after the hill, but it was told to me in confidence, and so it shall stay that way:zip:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Well.....


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Enjoy fellas. 3 work days and counting....


2.5 for me...taking Tuesday Afternoon off to put my wife on a plane...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

JayMc said:


> Well.....


Now that is funny right thar'...


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

psargeant said:


> You might as well jump in there to carson...and crag...you too while were at it...


Not much but its all I got...:darkbeer:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Got to check out myself. Time to go to work - auction starts in a couple of hours and since South-Paaw isn't expected come driving up any minute this week, guess I'll have to work the whole thing.
> 
> Everyone - have a good weekend!


You go to work That'll be the day!!:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

crag said:


> Not much but its all I got...:darkbeer:


Nice contribution crag...


----------

